# Whats My Pipe Worth?



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I think evrybody has a few pipes laying around with brands that they have never herd of, unknown ages and unknown values. I have a Couple that I cant find anything on and was hoping sombody could help me out. Please share your questions about pipes you own because somdoy has to have the awnser. 

So my first pipe is one that I know enough about except its value. It is a 1916 Comoy's with a silver band. The shank is marked Comoy's in cursive with London Made underneath in capitol block letters. I cant find any model numbers on it or anything and i would like to know what it is worth because I am thinking about selling it.

The second pipe I am clueless about is a Prior DeLuxe, Ive never herd of it but it seems to be of nice quality and it says its made in france of algerian briar. So if you knwo anything about either of the pipes or if you have questions regarding the value of your own pipes feel free to post here.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

fanman1 said:


> I think evrybody has a few pipes laying around with brands that they have never herd of, unknown ages and unknown values. I have a Couple that I cant find anything on and was hoping sombody could help me out. Please share your questions about pipes you own because somdoy has to have the awnser.
> 
> So my first pipe is one that I know enough about except its value. It is a 1916 Comoy's with a silver band. The shank is marked Comoy's in cursive with London Made underneath in capitol block letters. I cant find any model numbers on it or anything and i would like to know what it is worth because I am thinking about selling it.
> 
> The second pipe I am clueless about is a Prior DeLuxe, Ive never herd of it but it seems to be of nice quality and it says its made in france of algerian briar. So if you knwo anything about either of the pipes or if you have questions regarding the value of your own pipes feel free to post here.


A Comoy's pipe from 1916? If it isn't beat to hell it could be worth a few hundred dollars, to the right person.

As to Prior, it was a sub-brand of these folks:
*GOC* stands for *Gros, Grenier, Ostero & Cie.*, an obsolete brand from Saint-Claude. A GOC sub-brand / second was named *Prior*. 
The name "Gros" also appears in context with a privity named *Vincent-Genod, Duparchy & Gros*, who bought *Comoy-David* - Fabrique des Pipes - in 1923. Just one year later the name was *Vincent-Genod & Gros Frères*. See *Genod*. 
So, more than likely Gros, Grenier, Ostero & Cie. weren't pipemakers but rather wholesalers and perhaps financiers in the pipe and tobacco branch, who had pipes made as private label orders.

Document: Gros-Grenier-Ostorero & Cie factory -- Pipes: Logos & Markings

Don't know what the value would be.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pics would help some, if available.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

impossible to give a useful answer without several detailed pictures


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

The worth of estate pipes is very subjective and changes frequently. Brand, age and condition all play big parts. 

Questions about your Comoy's:
Does the band have any hallmarks? 
Through what markings have your determined a 1916 mfg date?


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are some pics.








So this one is the Comoy's I know it is the from 1916 from the stamped lowercase a on the band.
T








This is The Lettering on the Comoy's








This is a close up of the silver stamps








This is the prior pipe








This is a closeup of the stamps on the prior pipe


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

well i decided to post the comoys on ebay and i took some better pics there if you care to see. i started it at 75 bucks wich i figure is an okay starting price and it has had alot of views and three watchers in just one night so i bet it will sell but i dont know what it will sell for but that is what the value will be.
1916 Comoy's London Made Estate Pipe Hallmarked Silver - eBay (item 260814044852 end time Jul-13-11 17:01:58 PDT)


----------

